# To Preheat a Smokin' It (or similar) ?



## brodie113 (Jun 27, 2012)

I just got a Smokin It Model #1 a couple of weeks ago.  I had some good smoking sessions and tasty food for the most part.  

I followed some of the advice on the Smokin It web site (FAQs page) to *not preheat*  the smoker before adding the food.  I've seen research on other sites supporting that information so I went with it for my first couple of smokes and had a serious creosote issue on the food!  I never knew what it would taste like until I took that first bite.  Now I know...

For the last smoke, I preheated the smoker for about an hour during which a lot of smoke is generated.  That smoke is noticeably *white and heavy* - obviously not desirable.  I add the food after that initial smoke dissipates and the creosote issue seems to be gone.  And, after this preheating hour has passed, it's TBS if you can see anything at all, along with a nice subtle, smoky aroma. 

I have been using chips primarily so I do need to experiment with some larger chunks to see how they react.  I also cut back on the amount of wood considerably at the same time.  I will probably end up getting an AMNS or AMNPS since everyone seems to be more than pleased with the results.

Anyhow, do others preheat their electric smokers?  Is this initial heavy, white smoke common for this type of smoker?  

Thanks!


----------



## kevinscorral (Jun 27, 2012)

I have a Smokin-It #2, and have dealt with the same issues.  What I find works best is to 1) preheat the smoker, without any wood, to slightly more (+~20deg) than what you want for cooking, 2) add the wood and meat at the same time once the smoker is preheated, and reduce the thermostat to the desired cooking temp,  3) don't use more than 4oz. wood for large cuts (butts) and even less for smaller cuts (salmon).

That white, thick smoke from heating with the wood is nasty stuff.

Also, definitely use chunks of wood. 

Hope that helps.

Kevin


----------



## kevinscorral (Jun 27, 2012)

Additionaly, the AMNPS will not work well in the Smokin'-It due to a lack of air flow and high moisture content in the air.  It will not stay lit from the research I've done.


----------



## magikben (Jul 29, 2012)

I have always used chunks in my #2 and never had an issue with it. I have never tried chips, but I know he recommends soaking them if you do and to use the chip screen in the smoker box.


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 29, 2012)

I have a Smokin Tex and it is similar your smoker - you can use the AMNS not the ANMNPS.   I have had great success with the dust in mine. I am enlarging the drain hole to increase the airflow and raising the smoker off the stand I have it on to also help with airflow to see if I can get the pellets to work


----------



## kevinscorral (Jan 14, 2013)

Scarbelly said:


> I have a Smokin Tex and it is similar your smoker - you can use the AMNS not the ANMNPS.   I have had great success with the dust in mine. I am enlarging the drain hole to increase the airflow and raising the smoker off the stand I have it on to also help with airflow to see if I can get the pellets to work


Sorry for bringing back an old thread, but I had a question.  Where do you place the AMNS so as to not get soaked with drippings, and also not be ignited from the heat of the element?


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 14, 2013)

kevinscorral said:


> Sorry for bringing back an old thread, but I had a question.  Where do you place the AMNS so as to not get soaked with drippings, and also not be ignited from the heat of the element?


Here's some good threads and pics that might help you:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/ne...ps&resultSortingPreference=relevance&type=all


----------

